# French Bulldog puppy with bad smelly wind



## Ness x (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi everyone,

My puppy is 4 1/2 months and always has really bad smelly wind. I've read this is common with this breed but wondering if there is anything I could give him to help? Bearing in mind he does have a sensitive tum!

Also, he poo's about 5x a day which some have said this is far too often, or is this normal for a puppy?

He is fed 3 x a day on Orijen and do not have any other worries.

Many thanks,


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

You could stick a cork up his bum.


----------



## anna78 (Mar 30, 2013)

Raw feed! I know a frenchie breeder that swears raw feeding is the best way.


----------



## Pixieandbow (Feb 27, 2013)

My greyhond had terrible wind. I feed him a spoonful of natural yoghurt every day. It has to be unpasteurised with a good range of bacteria in it but it works well as a probiotic and has worked a treat.


----------



## Strawberryearth (Apr 5, 2012)

Apart from diet I am unsure what else to suggest. What kind of sensitive tum? Is it puppy sensitive or does he have some intolerance's? 

Orijen might be a bit rich for him. I have fed Betty Purizon in the past (UK manufactured brand on par with Orijen) and it was too rich for her. It didn't cause her to have an upset tum (we have fed her a range of things from day 1 so thankfully she has quite the iron stomach) but she did start having wind (having never had that problem before) and her poos were HUGE, black and very stinky. 

I would beware to feed a yogurt as a pro/pre biotic on a sensitive tum, depending on the type of sensitivity. I would be more inclined to give a prokolin paste or similar if you are unwilling to try a different diet (or if a different food wouldn't suit). As an FYI Fish4dogs (what I mainly fed before I switched to raw) is quite good for sensitive tums, they have a puppy specific food which has a higher protein content, and it is grain free. It might be worth a try (you would have to give it a few days to see if it had an impact on the wind) they do a money back guarantee on their 1kg bags so if he doesn't get on with it you can always claim your money back. If you were going to try a different food, with a sensitive tum you might want to make the switch more gradual, and then look for a change once he is on the new food, full time, post 2days. If that makes sense..?

I hope you work something out.


----------



## Bagrat (Jun 4, 2012)

Pixieandbow said:


> My greyhond had terrible wind. I feed him a spoonful of natural yoghurt every day. It has to be unpasteurised with a good range of bacteria in it but it works well as a probiotic and has worked a treat.


You beat me to it Jackson has this too and it does help.


----------



## LahLahsDogs (Jul 4, 2012)

lol ask any Frenchy owner and they'll all tell you the same... Wind comes as standard with French Bulldogs 

My boy has been a little stinker since day one. I've fed him various things, makes no difference... it's just the way he is, and just the way any Frenchy i've ever heard of is 

He did have a sensitive tum when he was a pup, but seems to have grown out of it now. He did lots of soft poo, but you've just got to do a bit of trial and error with food until you get something that suits him. I've started raw feeding now, but before that I found that Markus Muehle was best for Rufus.


----------



## petitsfilous (Jan 25, 2013)

The wind is normal, you will have to get used to it. 5x a day is too many. I feed Bernie (17wks old) raw and he poo's no more than twice a day. Some times once a day and the poops are always dark in colour and firm.


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

Bobby is a stinker too, his farts clear the room !! I've tried different foods but have found James well beloved fish to improve his back end a little


----------



## FrenchBullButBut (Sep 7, 2013)

Tastes of the wild, pacific salmon is the best food to cute frenchies wind problems from my experience if you don't want to feed raw


----------

